# British Sugar, Ipswich, Suffolk - May 2016



## Landie_Man (Aug 15, 2016)

British Sugar, Ipswich, Suffolk - May 2016

After a rest stop, Mookster and myself drove to the first location of the second day of our May 2016 South East Road Trip.

This one was interesting, it comprised of just these surprisingly photogenic Sugar Silos which smelt of sweet decaying glucose throughout. Some nice light and pillars inside. The factory is long gone sadly. 

The British Sugar plant located in Ipswich, was one of the rash of beet producing plants to be built after the First World War. This was encouraged by the 1925 Sugar Industry (Subsidy) Act. 

The plant was built in 1924-25 by the Anglo-Dutch Sugar Company on a 100-acre site. The main contracting firm were Hal Williams and Co. 

Most of the original machinery was second-hand; dismantled from a factory in Holland and shipped to Felixstowe docks. 

The Anglo-Dutch group was the largest of five which built factories in the 1920s; the Company also had factories in Cantley in Norfolkshire, Kelham in Nottinghamshire, Ely in Cambridgeshire and King's Lynn in Cambridgeshire. 

At the start, the management was Dutch, but in 1936 the British Sugar Corporation was formed, and this and other factories were absorbed.

The site closed in 2001 and has been slowly demolished ever since. Some augers and other connections to the main factory are still visible on the silos.

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





Thanks for looking guys!

More At:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157671643420315


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 15, 2016)

I've known those sugar silos for as long as I could remember, I think I should check them out within a few weeks. Great photos btw.


----------



## dirge (Aug 15, 2016)

Great report! Thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2016)

Good report and nicely documented.


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 10, 2016)

great report Landie Man


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 11, 2016)

Fantastic photos as usual, I take it there was no way to the top? 
When we went (long time ago now) there were around already around 30 people from a certain other forum on site, causing a racket, so were all promptly thrown off by the fuzz before we could look for a way up  
Thanks for sharing


----------

